# Simple ratings tweak that will make Pax and driver happy



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

very simple thing. a 4 star rating should not be bad or good.(meaning will not count,should only be neutral) should be just doing your job or for a customer a reg ride maybe not talkative or made the driver wait a tad chewed gum ect nothing excessive. 

getting a 4 star and it dropping your rating for the day should never happen as it isnt a rating in the Pax POV of a bad ride. nor a bad rider in the drivers POV. 
thoughts?


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

I think the ratings should have 3 options.. 


Thumbs up

Meh

Thumbs down


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

a thumbs up or down system would be great but this would be a simpler tweak that would not take overhauling the whole system. Uber could basically make this change overnight.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Emp9 said:


> a thumbs up or down system would be great but this would be a simpler tweak that would not take overhauling the whole system. Uber could basically make this change overnight.


POST # 3 /Emp9 : If Bison under-
stands correctly, then No
Issues until a Driver's Rating goes below
the 4.0 mark ?


----------



## Silens (Nov 2, 2014)

4.6 actually


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Well if there was a way to do this, tweak it the point the ratings system disappears all together.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 3 /Emp9 : If Bison under-
> stands correctly, then No
> Issues until a Driver's Rating goes below
> the 4.0 mark ?


 it would still be a 4.6 however when a rider gave you 4 stars it wouldnt drag you down.


----------



## SirDavidsr (Apr 28, 2015)

A sign listing things that can get a pax a 4 or lower? Hmmm....

Piling 4 people in for a $5 ride after we drove 20 minutes. 

Eating in our car

Multiple stops with no tip

Stinking 

No destination entered

Got more?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Emp9 said:


> it would still be a 4.6 however when a rider gave you 4 stars it wouldnt drag you down.


POST # 7 /Emp9 : Bostonian Bison DOES
want to Understand 
Your Proposal. Let's say for a Month of 
200Rides: 80/5☆.... 100/4☆....20/3☆.....
The 4☆s don't count and the Average
of the 5☆s and the 3☆s is 4.6 a Border-
line Rating, that if the 4☆s were added
and re-averaged would be 4.3 and
Deactivation-worthy?

Is this the Marginal Difference that would
be Acceptable to You?


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 7 /Emp9 : Bostonian Bison DOES
> want to Understand
> Your Proposal. Let's say for a Month of
> 200Rides: 80/5☆.... 100/4☆....20/3☆.....
> ...


yes believe it or not ,it would help out quite a bit, the difference between failing and passing. 4's should not hurt you as its a good job


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Emp9 said:


> yes believe it or not ,it would help out quite a bit, the difference between failing and passing. 4's should not hurt you as its a good job


POST # 10 /Emp9: More Importantly, 
that PAX can correlate the #[F]Uber 
Rating System with that of ONLY
EVERY OTHER RATING SCHEME ON
Planet Earth!

Please join me in Raising the Traditional
One-Fingered Salute to the Former Crown
Prince of Kalanickistan (May $Billions be
Upon him) his August Exigency, Emperor
A••hat the Fi(r)st!


----------

